# Homemade dill pickels..Now what?



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

We had an abundance of cucumbers this year and I decieded to Brine some, after all I have a crock that just sits and I had never tried it. So I did and they turned out great, but now what. All of the recipes I read at the end it says to use them in your favorite recipes. Well I just want to can them. Do I just water bath them in vinegar? I really want to can them whole, mabey in a gallon jar?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I mix water and vinegar (IIRC in equal parts but don't recall 100% as Mrs. ZZ does this part). 
Spices as needed to vinegar/water mix. Simmer.
Put pickles in jars.
Add crisper!!!!!
Pour in vinegar/water mix.
Use knife to wiggle around pickles to get rid of air pockets
Hot water bath for 40 minutes.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

If you ever make Bread & Butter, you will never buy a jar again at the grocery.

Yield 12 pints
8 lbs cucumbers (sliced)
2 large onions (cutting is your preference)
Boil 6 cups cider vinegar, 5 cups sugar, 2 tsp. turmeric, 2 tsp. celery seed, 3 TB mustard seed.
Pour over cucumber/onion in jars ready for water bath. Water bath for 10 minutes.

I just ready my cukes and onions in the jars and pour boiling mixture over and they have always sealed.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cedarguy said:


> We had an abundance of cucumbers this year and I decieded to Brine some, after all I have a crock that just sits and I had never tried it. So I did and they turned out great, but now what. All of the recipes I read at the end it says to use them in your favorite recipes. Well I just want to can them. Do I just water bath them in vinegar? I really want to can them whole, mabey in a gallon jar?


The way I do pickles is to fill quart or half gallon jars with the cucumbers or crock pickles(brined cucumbers) and pour the boiling vinegar/water mix directly into the jars, put the lids on and put them on the shelf.

Done this way there is no need to water bath them, the jars will seal as they cool. Be sure to fill the jars(vinegar/water) to the rim with no head space and make sure the cucumbers or "pickles" are at room temp or warmer, it will help make a harder seal.

Its just me but I think that using this method keeps the pickles crisper longer.



JayJay said:


> If you ever make Bread & Butter, you will never buy a jar again at the grocery.
> 
> Yield 12 pints
> 8 lbs cucumbers (sliced)
> ...


You can also dehydrate the sweet pickles, the ones I've done are pretty good eaten dehydrated or softened up with a little boiling water.

This year and last just before the cucumbers come in I've been dehydrating all the leftover sweet pickles to free up the jars for the new ones. Those little dehydrated sweet onion pieces are better than the pickles.

I tried dehydrating the dill's also but they didn't come out good.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

FRIED PICKLES 
pickles of your choice - spears or slices
3/4 cup flour (all purpose is best)
1/4 cup yellow cornmeal
2 eggs
1 cup milk
seasonings of choice -Old Bay is awesome
vegetable/canola/peanut oil for frying

I double dredge the spears they are great.
Great for tailgating, BBQ, late night, whatever LOL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Hot water bath for 40 minutes.


WOW! That's a long time. Don't they get mushy?



JayJay said:


> Water bath for 10 minutes.


I do mine 10-15 minutes.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

JayJay said:


> If you ever make Bread & Butter, you will never buy a jar again at the grocery.
> 
> Yield 12 pints
> 8 lbs cucumbers (sliced)
> ...


We make alot of BB pickles thats why we brined some, just for something different.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Davarm said:


> The way I do pickles is to fill quart or half gallon jars with the cucumbers or crock pickles(brined cucumbers) and pour the boiling vinegar/water mix directly into the jars, put the lids on and put them on the shelf.
> 
> Done this way there is no need to water bath them, the jars will seal as they cool. Be sure to fill the jars(vinegar/water) to the rim with no head space and make sure the cucumbers or "pickles" are at room temp or warmer, it will help make a harder seal.


Is your water/vinegar mix 50/50?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cedarguy said:


> Is your water/vinegar mix 50/50?


I use a 2:1, 2 - parts vinegar to 1 part water.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

MsSage said:


> FRIED PICKLES
> pickles of your choice - spears or slices
> 3/4 cup flour (all purpose is best)
> 1/4 cup yellow cornmeal
> ...


We use zatarains fish fry for our fried pickles. Yum!


----------

